# is there anyone in the surrey area (uk)



## sandi 9456 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi I live at present in epsom surrey and am new to this but would love to hear from anyone that is also in or around this area as feel so alone althought this forum is great most peeps live in america and the meds they usse are different to the ones over here


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiI live in surrey too!! (im sure that there are more of us, just a wee bit shy). how long have you been suffering? i spent some time in epsom when i was a teenager. sadly it was not a good time.CheersIan


----------



## Logitech2000 (Jan 3, 2010)

im surrey to 10 mins away from sutton


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi LogitechIts good to meet others in teh same boat. how long have you been suffering?Ian


----------



## kleech13 (Apr 30, 2014)

n


----------



## ibsstress (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi

I am setting up a new support group in Leatherhead, Surrey starting on the 2nd June 2014. If you would like more information please go to www.ibsstress.com or email [email protected]

See you there


----------



## Mjs (Jul 18, 2015)

hi Is the help group in Surrey still running and do you have any young people . I am 23 and would like to meet or talk to people that are going through the same as me


----------

